# [SOLVED] apache2 fails to start after update

## gkaefer

I upgraded from apache 2.0.5x to 2.2.6-r7

apache2 does fail to start with following error:

 *Quote:*   

> apache2ctl start     
> 
>  * Apache2 has detected a syntax error in your configuration files:
> 
> Syntax error on line 124 of /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/virtual.conf:
> ...

 

Line 120-125 of virtual.conf are:

 *Quote:*   

>     <Directory /home/gk1/www/home/Familie>
> 
>         Options None
> 
>         AllowOverride AuthConfig
> ...

 

I used following USE flags & Modules in make.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -pv apache
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

any hint what I'm doing wrong?

best regards,

GeorgLast edited by gkaefer on Fri Jan 18, 2008 10:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## yaman666

I see -authn_file as one of your APACHE2_MODULES flags, may be you need to enable that?

----------

## gkaefer

 *yaman666 wrote:*   

> I see -authn_file as one of your APACHE2_MODULES flags, may be you need to enable that?

 

major success-step! 

yea found it too: the module got split into authn_file and auth_basic

its starting now. the login to webs with auth basic config in virtual.conf does not work until now:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>     <Directory "/user1/admin">
> 
>       AuthType Basic
> ...

 

log says:

 *Quote:*   

> [Fri Jan 18 21:47:23 2008] [error] [client IP...] user userxy: authentication failure for "/admin": Password Mismatch
> 
> [Fri Jan 18 21:47:35 2008] [crit] [client IP...] configuration error:  couldn't check access.  No groups file?: /admin

 

first google: looks like that authz_owner is also missing...

Georg

----------

## streamkid

What settings work for me:

```
AuthType basic

AuthName "aa"

Require valid-user

AuthUserFile /path/to/passwd/file
```

and create the password file with

```
htpasswd2 -c /path/to/passwd/file the_valid_user
```

----------

## gkaefer

 *streamkid wrote:*   

> What settings work for me:
> 
> ```
> AuthType basic
> 
> ...

 

for me too.

I also needed to add following new modules to make.conf apache moldules to finally get it up:

authn_dbm

authz_groupfile

authz_owner

authz_user

setting ...[SOLVED]

many thanks for your all help!

great!!

Georg

----------

